# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  الاستغفار

## حبيبتي والمطر

*..بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبه نستعين
الاستغفار وفوائده
هل تريد تكفير السيئات وزيادة الحسنات ورفع الدرجات ؟
هل تريد الذرية الطيبة والولد الصالح والمال الحلال والرزق الواسع ؟
هل تتمنى راحة البال، وطمأنينة القلب ؟
هل تريد صحة البدن والسلامة من العاهات والأمراض ؟
إذن .. عليك بالاستغفار
قال الله تعالى في كتابه الكريم : اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً حَسَناً
وقال عز وجل قُلْ يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ لاَ تَقْنَطُوا مِن رَّحْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعًا إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ
قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا، ومن
كل ضيق مخرجا، ورزقه من حيث لا يحتسب
وقال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم : من قال حين يأوي إلى فراشه : أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم و أتوب إليه ثلاث مرات غفر الله ذنوبه و إن كانت مثل زبد البحر وإن كانت عدد ورق الشجر وإن كانت عدد رمل العالج وإن كانت عدد أيام الدنيا
لا شك أن الاستغفار مأمور به لقول الله: وَاسْتَغْفِرُوا اللَّهَ
ولا يلزم أن يكون من معصية، فقد يستغفر الإنسان عن أشياء فعلها قديماً، ثم إن الإنسان قد يخطئ وهو غير منتبه أنه قد أخطأ، وقد يذنب وهو غير منتبه أنه أذنب
فضائل الاستغفار

أنه طاعة لله عز وجل
أنه سبب لمغفرة الذنوب: فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّارا
نزول الأمطار: يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاء عَلَيْكُم مِّدْرَاراً
الإمداد بالأموال والبنين: وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ
دخول الجنات :وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ
زيادة القوة بكل معانيها :وَيَزِدْكُمْ قُوَّةً إِلَى قُوَّتِكُمْ
المتاع الحسن :يُمَتِّعْكُم مَّتَاعاً حَسَناً
دفع البلاء :وَمَا كَانَ اللّهُ مُعَذِّبَهُمْ وَهُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ
وهو سبب لإيتاء كل ذي فضل فضله: وَيُؤْتِ كُلَّ ذِي فَضْلٍ فَضْلَهُ
العباد أحوج ما يكونون إلى الاستغفار، لأنهم يخطئون بالليل والنهار، فإذا استغفروا الله غفر الله لهم.
الاستغفار سبب لنزول الرحمة: لَوْلَا تَسْتَغْفِرُونَ اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ
كفارة للمجلس
وهو تأسٍ بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ لأنه كان يستغفر الله في المجلس الواحد سبعين مرة، وفي رواية: مائة مرة.
أوقات الاستغفار
الاستغفار مشروع في كل وقت، ولكنه يجب عند فعل الذنوب، ويستحب بعد الأعمال الصالحة، كالاستغفار ثلاثاً بعد الصلاة، وكالاستغفار بعد الحج وغير ذلك.
ويستحب أيضاً في الأسحار، لأن الله تعالى أثنى على المستغفرين في الأسحار.
صيغ الاستغفار
1 - سيد الاستغفار وهو أفضلها، وهو أن يقول العبد: ( اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت، خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت، أبوء لك بنعمتك عليّ وأبوء بذنبي، فاغفر لي، فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.
2 - أستغفر الله.
3 - رب اغفر لي.
4 - اللهم إني ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي، فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.
5 - رب اغفر لي وتب عليّ إنك أنت التواب الغفور، أو التواب الرحيم.
6 اللهم إني ظلمت نفسي ظلماً كثيراً ولا يغفر الذنوب إلا الله، فاغفر لي مغفرةً من عندك، وارحمني إنك أنت الغفور الرحيم.
7 - أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه.
وكان عليه الصلاة والسلام ينوع في طلب المغفرة، ويعدد الذنوب بأنواعها، فيقول:
اللهم اغفر لي خطيئتي وجهلي وإسرافي في أمري، وما أنت أعلم به مني، اللهم اغفر لي جدي وهزلي، وخطئي وعمدي، وكل ذلك عندي، اللهم اغفر لي ما قدمت وما أخرت، وما أسررت وما أعلنت، وما أنت أعلم به مني، أنت المقدم وأنت المؤخر وأنت على كل شيء قدير
فوائد الذكر
والاستغفار: سيد الأذكار
1 - يطرد الشيطان.
2 - يرضي الرحمن.
3 - يزيل الهم والغم.
4 - يجلب البسط والسرور.
5 - ينور الوجه.
6 - يجلب الرزق.
7 - يورث محبة الله للعبد.
8 - يورث محبة العبد لله، ومراقبته، ومعرفته، والرجوع إليه، والقرب منه.
9 - يورث ذكر الله للذاكر.
10- يحيي القلب.
11 - يزيل الوحشة بين العبد وربه.
12 - يحط السيئات.
13 - ينفع صاحبه عند الشدائد.
14 - سبب لتنزّل السكينة، وغشيان الرحمة، وحفوف الملائكة.
15 - أن فيه شغلاً عن الغيبة، والنميمة، والفحش من القول.
16 - أنه يؤمَّن من الحسرة يوم القيامة.
17 - أنه مع البكاء في الخلوة سبب لإظلال الله للعبد يوم القيامة تحت ظل عرشه.
18 - الذكر أمان من نسيان الله.
19 - أنه أمان من النفاق.
20 - أنه أيسر العبادات وأقلها مشقة، ومع ذلك فهو يعدل عتق الرقاب، ويرتب عليه من الجزاء مالا يرتب على غيره.
21 - أنه غراس الجنة.
22 - يغني القلب ويسد حاجته.
23 - يجمع على القلب ما تفرق من إرادته وعزومه.
24 - ويفرق عليه ما اجتمع من الهموم، والغموم، والأحزان، والحسرات.
25 - ويفرق عليه ما اجتمع على حربه من جند الشيطان.
26 - يقرب من الآخرة، ويباعد من الدنيا.
27 - الذكر رأس الشكر، فما شكر الله من لم يذكره
28 - أكرم الخلق على الله من لا يزال لسانه رطباً من ذكر الله.
29 - الذكر يذيب قسوة القلب.
30 - يوجب صلاة الله وملائكته.
31 - جميع الأعمال ما شرعت إلا لإقامة ذكر الله.
32 - يباهي الله عز وجل بالذاكرين ملائكته.
33 - يسهل الصعاب ويخفف المشاق وييسر الأمور.
34 - يجلب بركة الوقت.
35 - للذكر تأثير عجيب في حصول الأمن، فليس للخائف الذي اشتد خوفه أنفع من الذكر.
36 - سبب للنصر على الأعداء.
37 - سبب لقوة القلب.
38 - الجبال والقفار تباهي وتبشر بمن يذكر الله عليها.
39 - دوام الذكر في الطريق، والبيت والحضر والسفر، والبقاع تكثير لشهود العبد يوم القيامة.
40 - للذكر من بين الأعمال لذة لا يعدلها لذة.
أ
همية الاستغفار في حق النساء

الاستغفار في حق النساء مهم جداً لأن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام لما جاء النساء، قال
يا معشر النساء.. تصدقن، وأكثرن الاستغفار، فإني رأيتكن أكثر أهل النار، فقالت امرأة منهن جزلة: وما لنا يا رسول الله أكثر أهل النار! قال: تكثرن اللعن، وتكفرن العشير.. رواه مسلم
ماهو الفرق بين الاستغفار والتوبة؟

الاستغفار هو قول العبد : أستغفر الله طلبا للمغفرة ، والتوبة هي الرجوع إلى الله تعالى والإنابة إليه . والاستغفار من أعظم الأذكار التي ينبغي للعبد أن يكثر منها، ففي مسند الإمام أحمد عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقول في المجلس الواحد : اللهم اغفر لي وتب علي إنك أنت التواب الرحيم، حتى يعد العاد بيده مائة مرة . والاستغفار يكون توبة إذا جمع معاني التوبة وشروطها، وهي الإقلاع عن الذنب إن كان متلبسا به وعقد العزم على أن لا يعود إليه فيما بقي من عمره ، والندم على ما فات، وبذلك تتداخل التوبة والاستغفار فيكون الاستغفار توبة والتوبة طلب مغفرة هذا وصلوا وسلموا على سيدنا ونبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وصحبه وأزواجه الطاهرات أمهات المؤمنين والتابعين ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين
*

----------


## محمد العزام

بالفعل للاستغفار فوائد كثيره على الانسان بالتقرب من ربه 


الله يجزيكي الخير

----------

